# Mastering the 100g sinker



## angeldrumcatcher (Apr 16, 2012)

Went out this morning for a few with Bill K. and see what the lil reels would do. Conditions were not ideal,winds out of the northeast about 5 to 10 and the air was thick/misty. Have been working on the lil reels for a few days trying to get them right for casting. Got thier first and threw about 4 cast before Bill showed up. All 4 cast were right around 700' and was just warming up. Bill went ahead and set his rod up and I waited. I got up and let the 100g sinker fly and it went to almost 760',keep in mind that the air was thick and had alot of mist. Was happy with the cast and then decided to put on my fast reel that I have been working on for a while. One of my "Willie specials" first cast and right off the bat it broke off! Reel was set just a tad to fast so I put another sinker on and went again. This time the lead stayed together and it went past the balance. I knew it was a good hit so I decided to measure the cast. Sinker (100g) was right at 799.6' and I got goose bumps,almost 800' but a lil short. By this time the mist was too thick to continue casting so we decided to stop and do it again another day. Bill's longest cast with 100g was right at 710',not bad for the conditions. I think this year is the year I finally break 800' if the conditons are right.......YEE HAW

Texas Tornado


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!! ABSOLUTE remarkable casting in those conditions. Congrats


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Way to go Angle. I'm beginning to see what you like about those little Bass Reels. Heads are turning.

LarryB


----------



## angeldrumcatcher (Apr 16, 2012)

Those little reels have taken a long time to fine tune but its paying off. Trying to find the right mag and bearing combination along with learning how to harness the power and speed of the sinker. The sinker takes off like a rocket right off the start and it doesn't stop until you run out of line.....lol 800' is within sight with the right conditions....I will be ready for the next tournament and hopefully break that 800 foot mark.......Finally!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great casting Angel. I've never spent a lot of time with the 100 but it sounds like you have it dialed in.

Looking forward to seeing you in the 800 club, you deserve it... 

Tommy


----------



## angeldrumcatcher (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Tommy!!! Still waiting for that day to come.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

800 foot cast? Really? I wouldn't dream that this would be possible. That's a huge deal to me, especially if the gear you use to cast with can be fished with. Who needs a boat? Congratulations if you manage to cast a fishing rod 800 feet!!! What is the typical max distance for a cast from a setup that would be feasable for fishing from the surf?


----------

